# Impossible de télécharger windows 10 sur mac ?



## SolMJ (31 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je lis partout que l'on peut télécharger Windows 10 gratuitement en utilisant ce lien : https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO

Quand je clique sur Windows 10 > Confirmer, j'ai le message :

*Erreur*
La clé de produit que vous avez saisie n’est pas prise en charge sur ce site. Veuillez contacter le Support Microsoft pour obtenir de l’aide.

J'ai testé sur Safari et Chrome avec mac OS 10.13.2

Merci de vos lumières !


----------



## SolMJ (31 Janvier 2018)

Bon finalement je l'ai pris ici : xxxxxxx

*Note de la modération : *pas de lien autre que celui du site officiel de chez Microsoft !


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2018)

Négatif, j'ai fait la modification de ton message. S'il y a en effet un problème avec les serveurs de chez Microsoft, et bien, il faut attendre, mais surtout ne pas mettre d'autres liens qui ne sont pas légaux. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## r e m y (31 Janvier 2018)

Il faut accéder à la page Microsoft depuis un ordi tournant sous Windows (a minima en version 7) et étant régulièrement enregistré avec une clé de license valide. 
Sinon on obtient le message que vous avez obtenu quand Microsoft cherche à vérifier la clé de license.


----------



## Madalvée (31 Janvier 2018)

Mais en payant c’est bien possible depuis un mac ?


----------



## Locke (31 Janvier 2018)

Non, non, il y a bien un problème en ce moment avec les serveurs de Microsoft.


----------



## carvi84 (2 Février 2018)

oui sur un site de vente bien connu je l'ai eu pour 24 Euros au lieu d'une centaine sur microsoft et ça marche impeccable


----------

